# 2016 S-Works Tarmac Sagan WC Edition



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Just finished building the bike. Looks amazing in person, the photos do not do this paint job justice. Not a weight weenie build but still managed to make it sub 15 lbs with the Quarq, pedals and cages.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful bike! Love the paint!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice. Besides the Astana frame I think this is my other favorite paint job for Tarmacs.


----------



## Ritsuke (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm so in love with that paintjob. Good job on the overall config!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

sick bike.... love it.

Good luck and enjoy it.


----------

